# Medication to stop crying



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

This will probably sound stupid!

Is there a medication that stops you from crying?????

Argh!

I am just desperate at the moment...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

excessive crying can be from depression. Try taking an SSRI like prozac.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

klonopin could do this.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't see how Klonopin could stop someone from crying? However, I agree with Noca that your crying could possibly be a symptom of an undiagnosed depression. In a depressive state, an individual may cry easily and without cause. In severe depression, an individual may lose the capacity to cry, despite feeling sad.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Depends on why she is crying. If she is crying because of her SA then a benzo could help. I know when i take an ativan it really brightens my mood, because it feels like the weight of the world is off my shoulders when i am anxiety free.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Crying during a severe panic attack might be normal, but I don't think crying constantly throughout the day for no apparent reason is directly related to anxiety.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:hug


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Medication to stop crying*



LDG 124 said:


> Crying during a severe panic attack might be normal, but I don't think crying constantly throughout the day for no apparent reason is directly related to anxiety.


Like i said, it depends on why she is crying.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

too much crying can become a way of coping with a buildup of stress
crying can become a bad habit that will get you little sympathy
you will be accused of using crying to gain attention and sympathy


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you crying because you are depressed or are you crying uncontrollably for no reason? Because they are too very different things. Antidepressants might help in the first case, the second case i am not very familiar with.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: re: Medication to stop crying*



michaelyuan said:


> klonopin could do this.


Kinda funny...

When I read this I thought you meant Klonopin could cause depression, which I have experienced from this drug... uncontrolled crying. This was not normal for me.

I personally wouldn't recommend Klonopin if you're in the constant crying type of depression, or any manifestation of depression for that matter. Klonopin is cited as having a higher risk for inducing depression than the other benzo's.


----------



## I'mgonnamakeit (Nov 5, 2005)

There is evidence that *citalopram* may be effective in the treatment of post-stroke pathological crying.
I don't know if it's your case but you could search and look out about it.


----------

